# Can Uber And Lyft Survive If California's Worker Protections Go Nationwide?



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Can Uber And Lyft Survive If California's Worker Protections Go Nationwide?

https://www.salon.com/2019/10/18/ca...californias-worker-protections-go-nationwide/


----------



## Truelytcufrebu (Oct 9, 2019)

They will negotiate a deal in some way. They absolutely cant afford to walk out on Cali.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Well, there will certainly be less freedoms, guaranteed. 

I do this because: A) work when I want B) work where I want C) work how long I want and D) have no supervisors or managers

All that goes bye bye when we 'become' employees. No more ping requests. they will be 'you go here, now and get this pax'. No more going online when you want. 

Last article blurb I saw said there were 200k uber drivers in calif. Certainly there won't be that number of Uber employees come 1/1/20.

Hopefully lawsuits will delay the disaster......


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

All Uber has to do solve their legal problems is to return to the original 75/25% split as they advertised and did for years. OK troll haters, time for your biased comments.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Drivincrazy said:


> All Uber has to do solve their legal problems is to return to the original 75/25% split


no no more, please. We should get paid the moment we accept the ping...miles and time. Yes yes, please. :biggrin:


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Drivincrazy said:


> All Uber has to do solve their legal problems is to return to the original 75/25% split as they advertised and did for years. OK troll haters, time for your biased comments.


Look thru old posts on this site. When I started driving it was 80/20%, rates were higher, surge was higher & more frequent, there were far fewer drivers and yet we were still complaining and Uber had as many legal problems then as they do now.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

LADriver said:


> Can Uber And Lyft Survive If California's Worker Protections Go Nationwide?
> 
> https://www.salon.com/2019/10/18/ca...californias-worker-protections-go-nationwide/


If they can't pay workers they need to shut down.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Galveston said:


> If they can't pay workers they need to shut down


nope. if pax stop using Uber due to costs, Uber will go out of biz.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Well, there will certainly be less freedoms, guaranteed.
> 
> I do this because: A) work when I want B) work where I want C) work how long I want and D) have no supervisors or managers
> 
> ...


nothing in AB5 forces schedules

if Uber and Lyft could put drivers on schedules then drivers would already be on schedules

because of the dynamics of rideshare, schedules can not and would not work anyhow


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> nothing in AB5 forces schedules


Huh? Do you honestly think Uber will make me an employee and there will be no other changes? Have you been an employee? AB5 makes us employees. One who was an employee for 40 plus years can tell you the freedoms of a IC all go away. AND you have supervisors, managers etc. Schedules, orders, demands. Your only card is to quit. Foks who wanted AB5 besides politicians are completely confused.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Huh?


show me exactly which part of AB5 mandates schedules

I'll wait, while you ask your employer Uber


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> show me exactly which part of AB5 mandates schedules


ok, being slow. So, question. Have you ever been an employee for any length of time? I"ll wait.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ok, being slow. So, question. Have you ever been an employee for any length of time? I"ll wait.


show me exactly which part of AB5 mandates schedules

I'll wait, while you ask your employer Uber


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> k
> I'll wait, while you ask your employer Uber


wut? Do a search, I'm very retired. So, have you been an employee.....ever?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> wut? Do a search, I'm very retired. So, have you been an employee.....ever?


AB5 has no provision requiring drivers to be on schedules

thanks for playing


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> AB5 has no provision requiring drivers to be on schedules


so, no real job for you. Well, I have time. As an employee you lose freedoms. As the drivers in NY will tell you how they can't go online and that wasn't as strict as the calif law will be. An employee does not decide when, where, or how long to work. An employee is told what to do with no options.

Ug. AB5 is no way says there won't be schedules. H E L L O? Regale us with your employee jobs that had same freedoms as a IC?

We await.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> so, no real job for you. Well, I have time. As an employee you lose freedoms. As the drivers in NY will tell you how they can't go online and that wasn't as strict as the calif law will be. An employee does not decide when, where, or how long to work. An employee is told what to do with no options.
> 
> Ug. AB5 is no way says there won't be schedules. H E L L O? Regale us with your employee jobs that had same freedoms as a IC?
> 
> We await.


AB5 has no provisions forcing drivers to be on schedules, employees are not required under any law to be on a schedules, the NY law doesn't force drivers on schedules, and NY drivers are still considered independent contractors

let me know if there is anything else you need help understanding with


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> let me know if there is anything else you need help understanding with


let me help you. NY didn't make drivers employees. Calif STATE law will. AB5 doesn't force anything but making Calif IC drivers to become employees. At least you have an understanding of that, yea? UBER will be making the changes, not Calif. Can you state here your opinion is Uber will make no other changes beyond suddenly making us all (and what state r u in?) employees on 1/1?

I have a orange bridge to sell you; real cheap. Still waiting on you ever having a W2 job.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> let me help you. NY didn't make drivers employees. Calif STATE law will. AB5 doesn't force anything but making Calif IC drivers to become employees. At least you have an understanding of that, yea? UBER will be making the changes, not Calif. Can you state here your opinion is Uber will make no other changes beyond suddenly making us all (and what state r u in?) employees on 1/1?
> 
> I have a orange bridge to sell you; real cheap. Still waiting on you ever having a W2 job.


all you're doing is reiterating what I had to explain to you

you originally stated that AB5 will force drivers on schedules....at least now you admit that won't happen

now you are trying to state that just because AB5 doesn't mandate drivers on schedules that it does mandate drivers on schedules lol


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you originally stated that AB5 will force drivers on schedules


I said that? Nope, you said it. I said AB5 makes us employees and you can't seem to build a picture of what that will mean. Suggesting you have never had a job as a W2 employee. Haven't even been able to confirm you are even in Calif.

Learn what being an employee means and get back to us. Nuff said.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

The whole intent put into designing both apps is to maintain an employer's hold on the driver while bypassing the existing obligations, this is how they fool the government, in order for them to continue if this goes nationwide (lol who am i kidding, they are ****ed anyways) would be to design the app differently and meet contractor standards, I mean don't get me wrong, there is still time for them to completely revamp the app in a way it would pass a contractors test to save payment from other states but as far as california goes... AB5 just made their bed, whether they change the design or not, the law is retroactive and was passed while the app was in it's current state.

They can always become the largest taxi monopoly in the US by making everyone employees, which is what kalanick wanted from the start, tech was just the mask.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I said that? Nope, you said it. I said AB5 makes us employees and you can't seem to build a picture of what that will mean. Suggesting you have never had a job as a W2 employee. Haven't even been able to confirm you are even in Calif.
> 
> Learn what being an employee means and get back to us. Nuff said.


if uber tries to institute schedules then they won't have any drivers

if uber needed drivers on schedules then drivers would already be on schedules


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

SHalester said:


> nope. if pax stop using Uber due to costs, Uber will go out of biz.


No. Voters will shut uber down if they continue to drain tax coffers and force their workers on welfare. If they can't pay their workers' food, they shut down. It's 2019. Get with the times. This game is over.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

voters? How? Voters gave us Trump.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

SHalester said:


> voters? How? Voters gave us Trump.


Voters elected the signers of AB5.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I said that? Nope, you said it. I said AB5 makes us employees and you can't seem to build a picture of what that will mean. Suggesting you have never had a job as a W2 employee. Haven't even been able to confirm you are even in Calif.
> 
> Learn what being an employee means and get back to us. Nuff said.


being an employee means you get benefits

getting benefits means uber has to now pay for benefits for ANY active driver

and what that means is that uber will now have to deactivate(or fire) drivers that no longer drive or drivers that only drive part time limited hours where they never had ANY costs previously for drivers, active or not

and what that means is that fulltime drivers now have more value


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Well, there will certainly be less freedoms, guaranteed.
> 
> I do this because: A) work when I want B) work where I want C) work how long I want and D) have no supervisors or managers
> 
> ...


E/ You are not U/L driver. The busyest time morning from 7 to 9:45 constantly driving from one rider to another and you are being paid total of $36 You driving 18 min ATA to giv a ride 7 min and your pay out is $4,25 So please do not tell me that you are driver You are a LIAR.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LADriver said:


> Can Uber And Lyft Survive If California's Worker Protections Go Nationwide?
> 
> https://www.salon.com/2019/10/18/ca...californias-worker-protections-go-nationwide/


I dont know.
Dara looks Stressed !


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

SHalester said:


> Huh? Do you honestly think Uber will make me an employee and there will be no other changes? Have you been an employee? AB5 makes us employees. One who was an employee for 40 plus years can tell you the freedoms of a IC all go away. AND you have supervisors, managers etc. Schedules, orders, demands. Your only card is to quit. Foks who wanted AB5 besides politicians are completely confused.


You are afeliated with corporate. Or struggle with math. 
Once employees Federal law forces Uber to pay us for mileage first. Then our wage. Once pinged you are earning more money than they are paying most of the drivers in the world. Then $15 hour wage + overtime, benefits and, and + +. The only reason the biz is worth billions is that it's been stealing our cars and paying us peanuts.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Quite simply..

No...

I'm not 100% convinced that uber/lyft can survive jacking up the rates to the point they can turn a profit (while keeping driver earnings in the dumpster)

All the drivers who didn't owe anything on their taxes for ridesharing?

They are being underpaid by such a rediculous margin they don't even realize it.

If you worked 1,500 last year (30 hours a week), and owed _nothing in taxes_,

your pay (for the year) would be _*$10,875 below min wage.*_

Yeah the "min wage" for Orlando ride share drivers using their own car?

That would be about $17-20 an hour, or about a _*90% increase.*_

That's not counting insurance or increased tax on their end either.

That's just increasing the drivers base pay to the point where they are earning min wage after expenses.

They are shorting drivers by way over 25%... WAY WAY worse.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Voters elected the signers of AB5


that's indirectly. And voters will get a petition to exempt ride share companies from AB5 at some point. I'll sign that gladly.


UberXking said:


> You are afeliated with corporate. Or struggle with math.
> Once employees Federal law forces Uber to pay us for mileage first. Then our wage. Once pinged you are earning more money than they are paying most of the drivers in the world. Then $15 hour wage + overtime, benefits and, and + +. The only reason the biz is worth billions is that it's been stealing our cars and paying us peanuts.


Wrong, I don't work for Uber.

The rest of your note is all conjecture. 
Bottom line if calif uber IC become employees many or all freedoms will disappear. That is a fact. Anyone who has ever been a w2 employee would know that.

Only reason Uber is worth billions is they went public. Struggle with that math.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SHalester said:


> that's indirectly. And voters will get a petition to exempt ride share companies from AB5 at some point. I'll sign that gladly.
> 
> Wrong, I don't work for Uber.
> 
> ...


Are you averaging over $20 an hour?

cause if you aren't your being woefully underpaid.

If you drove 200 miles in 10 hours an employee on California would entitled to

$116 tax free
$120 taxable income
Plus folls
Plus tips.

So when is the last time you exceeded $236 in 10 hours?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Are you averaging over $20 an hour?


i can hit that, gross. But I only drive 3 or so hours a day. If I get all airport rides, sure. However, as you noted, you become an employee you won't be paid gross, you will be paid NET. Oh, most who championed AB5 didn't consider that detail. You will be paying taxes, regardless of exemptions. And so will Uber for employer side taxes.

My point is to become an employee IC will lose some or all current freedoms. Uber will now be your employer. Those who have had an employer will understand. Those who have never had a w2 job won't.

I think a lot of calif drivers would be happy just to get paid from time of ping acceptance; I certainly would find that an upgrade. But to get paid more (maybe) and give up freedoms I enjoy as an IC, nope.

One just needs to look at NY to see what could/might happen.......and that wasn't even a state law....


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> that's indirectly. And voters will get a petition to exempt ride share companies from AB5 at some point. I'll sign that gladly.
> 
> Wrong, I don't work for Uber.
> 
> ...


On January 1st, drivers will officially and legally be employees. Nothing you or your Uber employer that you shill for can do to change that.

Your Uber employer can try to scare and threaten to punish drivers with schedules all they want if drivers don't cry against AB5, it's not going to change AB5.

Unionization is coming. Get ready for it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SHalester said:


> i can hit that, gross. But I only drive 3 or so hours a day. If I get all airport rides, sure. However, as you noted, you become an employee you won't be paid gross, you will be paid NET. Oh, most who championed AB5 didn't consider that detail. You will be paying taxes, regardless of exemptions. And so will Uber for employer side taxes.
> 
> My point is to become an employee IC will lose some or all current freedoms. Uber will now be your employer. Those who have had an employer will understand. Those who have never had a w2 job won't.
> 
> ...


you CAN hit that working peak hours?

guess what...

By my math it's closer to $24 an hour.

above average fares would give you above average tips.

during peak hours as an employee you would be doing way better than $20 with straight min wage being the slower hours.

And honestly your freedom level might change; they could force you to take every ping that comes your way. And if your an employee you should.

However as an employee if you spend all day chasing min fares and cancel fees and come up $100 short on getting enough in fares to pay your min wage guess what?

uber would still have to pay you the $240 for 10 hours, even if you only had $140 in fares.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> AB5 has no provisions forcing drivers to be on schedules, employees are not required under any law to be on a schedules, the NY law doesn't force drivers on schedules, and NY drivers are still considered independent contractors
> 
> let me know if there is anything else you need help understanding with


What you evidently fail to understand is that though AB5 may have no provisions forcing drivers to be on schedules, it certainly does not preclude Uber and Lyft from implementing such provisions should they choose to do so. If they are forced to "employ" drivers, you can rest assured they will certainly choose to do so.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber and lyft also would be forced to limit the areas they work to only the most profitable as well as cut the number of drivers aay back so that theres enough business to keep the drivers left busy enough so they don’t lose money.

plus if they jack the rates way up they will lose a ton of business to customers being unable to pay $50 each way to their min wage job and whatnot.

This is effectively a death blow to Uber. If they had just paid better they wouldn’t have gotten into this situation.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Tarvus said:


> What you evidently fail to understand is that though AB5 may have no provisions forcing drivers to be on schedules, it certainly does not preclude Uber and Lyft from implementing such provisions should they choose to do so. If they are forced to "employ" drivers, you can rest assured they will certainly choose to do so.


Not at all. If they try to put drivers on schedules, they won't have any drivers.

Rideshare won't work with schedules. Period.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Rideshare won't work with schedules. Period.


Rideshare with employees won't work without schedules. Period.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Tarvus said:


> Rideshare with employees won't work without schedules. Period.


Rideshare with schedules won't work since they won't have enough drivers.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber could in theory partner with cab companies and shift into a business model of just being a payment processor/dispatcher.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Uber could in theory partner with cab companies and shift into a business model of just being a payment processor/dispatcher.


Uber's entire business model is all about controlling rides which means they will always be considered an employer.

Since taxis don't control rides, they are able to call their drivers IE's.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> above average fares would give you above average tips


fact or opinion? I'm going with opinion. Yes, my airports trips are 'above' ave as they are all over 40+ minutes. Do they generate a tip. Maybe 50%, maybe even less. I don't do this for tips. I get them, fine. If not, no big deal. Same service no matter. Well, that's easy since tip notification is after the fact anyway.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> no no more, please. We should get paid the moment we accept the ping...miles and time. Yes yes, please. :biggrin:


You wished for it, you got it from Lyft in many markets. :eeking::eeking::eeking::eeking::eeking:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> you got it from Lyft in many markets


I don't drive for Lyft and don't plan to....ever...


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> fact or opinion? I'm going with opinion. Yes, my airports trips are 'above' ave as they are all over 40+ minutes. Do they generate a tip. Maybe 50%, maybe even less. I don't do this for tips. I get them, fine. If not, no big deal. Same service no matter. Well, that's easy since tip notification is after the fact anyway.


Tips for me look random. They average 15% but sometimes $10 on a $10 ride and sometimes $0 on a $50 ride. Rich looking people, poor looking people, good/bad karma on the ride, it just doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> it just doesn't seem to matter.


Ive stopped trying to figure out why I got a tip or when I don't and I think I should have. Like the lady I had to help in/out of the car after some kind of plastic surgery procedure. AND saw that she dropped her cell phone and handed it back to her. AND affluent. That one stung a bit.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Are you aware that Massachusetts passed an almost identical law 10 years ago, and it hasn't changed a thing?

https://www.forbes.com/sites/dianem...economy-law-is-all-bark-no-bite/#69f6826baef7


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

No one mentions the mandatory Uber Uniforms. Black polished shoes and black socks and Uber pullover shirt at minimum.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Truelytcufrebu said:


> They will negotiate a deal in some way. They absolutely cant afford to walk out on Cali.





EphLux said:


> No one mentions the mandatory Uber Uniforms. Black polished shoes and black socks and Uber pullover shirt at minimum.


I wore gym shorts t shirt and flip flops a lady says to me once I wish I could wear that to work I said well if you'd like to make $6.83 a hour you can start tommorow



Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> I wore gym shorts t shirt and flip flops a lady says to me once I wish I could wear that to work I said well if you'd like to make $6.83 a hour you can start tommorow





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Uber could in theory partner with cab companies and shift into a business model of just being a payment processor/dispatcher.


Drivers could lease the platform for a set fee m


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

LADriver said:


> Can Uber And Lyft Survive If California's Worker Protections Go Nationwide?
> 
> https://www.salon.com/2019/10/18/ca...californias-worker-protections-go-nationwide/


They are going to have to raise the rates
Paxes will pay they have no other choice


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They are going to have to raise the rates
> Paxes will pay they have no other choice


The hardest working donkey will never get a invitation to the Kentucky Derby


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> I dont know.
> Dara looks Stressed !


Dara is the Face of Evil!



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Are you aware that Massachusetts passed an almost identical law 10 years ago, and it hasn't changed a thing?
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/dianem...economy-law-is-all-bark-no-bite/#69f6826baef7


The undefined, unclear terms were handed down by the California Supreme Court in the Dynamex decision. The legislators didn't make up the ABC test. So, just send it back to the court through lawsuits. They'll tightened it real good.

By the way, this law also applies to Strippers! Got to love the overflow of AB5!


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I said that? Nope, you said it. I said AB5 makes us employees and you can't seem to build a picture of what that will mean. Suggesting you have never had a job as a W2 employee. Haven't even been able to confirm you are even in Calif.
> 
> Learn what being an employee means and get back to us. Nuff said.


If this rolls out NATION WIDE your going to have a manager, ride a long's, being told what to do, where to do it and how to do it the goober way! You will ALWAYS get the bare minimum wage. They will figure out a way to end anything above and beyond. There will be idiots that will do it and say its not so bad when it is. YOUR SCREWED IF IT GOES NATIONWIDE. ESPECIALLY THE FULL TIMERS


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> YOUR SCREWED IF IT GOES NATIONWIDE. ESPECIALLY THE FULL TIMERS


well, essentially calif drivers will be screwed first. I'm hoping very soon some law suits will be launched to put the 1/1 eff date on hold......


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, essentially calif drivers will be screwed first. I'm hoping very soon some law suits will be launched to put the 1/1 eff date on hold......


Uber express pool $3 and you think ABS is going to make it worse not a chance


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

California and New York drivers DESERVE to get screwed over! This is what they wanted! They sued and protested blah blah blah. Getting EXACTLY what they wished for! Be careful what you wish for.... you might just get it. Well they are getting it all right.... right up the poop shoot! :thumbup:


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

ponzi scams arent designed to survive

the top already cashed out

now its steal & loot as much as possible till its bought out or bailed out by taxpayers for pennies on the dollar too big to fail style

uber lyft knows exactly what its doing

100% organized crime racket with protection from the feds & labor department who get bribes from the 2.4 billion per month cash flow, like an old vegas casion they call it the skim(20+ million rides xs $4.40 min per ride = 80+ million per day cash flow)


.60 per mile is on billions of receipts
$3-4 gross min fares from 1971(after costs) is on billion of receipts
theyve been caught lying & commiting fraud thousands of times

its all in plain view

notice not 1 blog or journalist has posted a story with uber lyft rates next to historical cab rates & how fast MIT mathmaticians(some of the smartest on the planet) were forced to retract the $3.31 per hour average they calculated & when they did it only changed to $9 which is still less than minimum wage

imagine how fast walmart or amazon would be padlocked if labor could proove $3 an hour lmao

they all in on this scam

imagine what happens if a recession netflix or uber go out the budget? stock already crashing & they already 20+ BILLION in the whole just to break evenn with no profit in site haha but a 50+K non existent robots going to be cheaper than paying $3-4 gross with all costs on the driver foh

ponzi ponzi ponzi

all drivers can hope for is prison time but we all know thats not happening so plan for your next move

any 3rd grade math student or driver for longer than a week could verify

you really think no one at the fbi, labor department, uber, lyft can do 3rd grade math or could go undercover and drive for a week lol how naive


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> ponzi scams arent designed to survive
> 
> the top already cashed out
> 
> ...


They DESERVE what they asked for! SCREW THEM! No one cares that goober is ripping off drivers. Concept is easy to understand.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

LADriver said:


> Dara is the Face of Evil!
> 
> 
> The undefined, unclear terms were handed down by the California Supreme Court in the Dynamex decision. The legislators didn't make up the ABC test. So, just send it back to the court through lawsuits. They'll tightened it real good.
> ...


On a slow night a stripper can end up losing money, just like the tax drivers.

$200 to the house,
$20 to the bouncer
$20 to the DJ

Make $175 in in dances...


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> California and New York drivers DESERVE to get screwed over! This is what they wanted! They sued and protested blah blah blah. Getting EXACTLY what they wished for! Be careful what you wish for.... you might just get it. Well they are getting it all right.... right up the poop shoot! :thumbup:





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> On a slow night a stripper can end up losing money, just like the tax drivers.
> 
> $200 to the house,
> $20 to the bouncer
> ...


But no $3 dollar lap dances


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> California and New York drivers DESERVE to get screwed over! This is what they wanted! They sued and protested blah blah blah. Getting EXACTLY what they wished for! Be careful what you wish for.... you might just get it. Well they are getting it all right.... right up the poop shoot! :thumbup:


that's amazing that you are able to go into the future and see that the world ends with the passing of AB5 when nothing has even happened yet


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> On a slow night a stripper can end up losing money, just like the tax drivers.
> 
> $200 to the house,
> $20 to the bouncer
> ...


As a club employee, all of those payouts will be eliminated. The club argument has been that they provide a booth for the independent contractor to bare her/his? wares.

Now, dancers will earn an hourly wage on the clock, plus their untouchable tips. I know of several Los Angeles clubs that have been taxing lap dances for years now. The dancers actually have to declare their earnings.

Tips cannot be garnished by managers. Just look at all of those Starbucks lawsuits preventing managers from sharing in employees tips.

AB5, the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

LADriver said:


> Can Uber And Lyft Survive If California's Worker Protections Go Nationwide?
> 
> https://www.salon.com/2019/10/18/ca...californias-worker-protections-go-nationwide/


If they are forced to go W2 instead of 1099, it will force them to raise their retail price, force them to pay for use of vehicles and other benefits, their customer base will shrink ( those who never rode taxis will go back to riding buses and shuttles, where they should go, in my view ) and they will start hiring selectively, not hiring everyone who walks in the door.

In other words, they will operate like a normal business. But, one thing we drivers will lose, and it is this:

I can get a job somewhere, and if I'm fired, I always know I can Uber. If Uber if forced to be a normal company, that will no longer be true.

So, from a personal vantage point, I'm against the whole idea, even though Uber is exploiting drivers.

That being said, from a social justice viewpoint, disassociating my own situation, I think it's a good idea. I'm conflicted.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> If they are forced to go W2 instead of 1099, it will force them to raise their retail price, force them to pay for use of vehicles and other benefits, their customer base will shrink ( those who never rode taxis will go back to riding buses and shuttles, where they should go, in my view ) and they will start hiring selectively, not hiring everyone who walks in the door.
> 
> In other words, they will operate like a normal business. But, one thing we drivers will lose, and it is this:
> 
> ...


I see your point. Here is the side of the coin that your not stating clear enough. THEY WILL HAVE A BOSS. They will have a shift and location to cover. That is sad.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> if uber tries to institute schedules then they won't have any drivers
> 
> if uber needed drivers on schedules then drivers would already be on schedules


Are you trolling or a you really that dumb? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> Are you trolling or a you really that dumb? Asking for a friend.


I am telling you EXACTLY what will happen! IF you think different you are ******ed.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> This is what they wanted! T


hello? Not true at all. FEW wanted AB5 here in Calif. Vast majority know what will happen....


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> If they are forced to go W2 instead of 1099, it will force them to raise their retail price, force them to pay for use of vehicles and other benefits, their customer base will shrink ( those who never rode taxis will go back to riding buses and shuttles, where they should go, in my view ) and they will start hiring selectively, not hiring everyone who walks in the door.
> 
> In other words, they will operate like a normal business. But, one thing we drivers will lose, and it is this:
> 
> ...


the thing is theyll never do that its much easier to just raise rates & lose the customers that do belong on a bus than to have to compensate a regulated price for all miles including dead, pay for maintenance, pay into workers comp, unemployment for everyone they deactivate.....

right now they make $ off every 1 min ride or 2+ hour ride and dont care at all if driver does because theyre not responsible for the costs, so theyll throw 90 million at it to stall as long as possible and keep stealing for as long as they can

thats less than 10 days of uber lyft "burn" to fight it or lose half of the riders lol its simple in their eyes loot loot loot steal steal steal

it would literally take 5 minutes to make 99% of the drivers happy, start accepting all rides, stop complaining and start praising uber lyft as best jobs ever

start showing details of contracts, stop taking 50-90% of fares, pay legal per mile per minute per ride rates, remove all the games, stop punishing for cancel rates is literally a few lines of code & would take a few minutes & whatever "company" did it first would cause a mass disruption to the other one causeing drivers to flee to the good one unless they both changed

but doing so half the losers stop using the service lol & they just become the worlds biggest cab company instead of the fantasy saviors of the world they think they are

its a ponzi scam they wont do it though its 2.4 billion cash flow per month, changing it so drivers were paid legally for their labor would slash that in half and theres way to much cocaine & too many hookers & mansions to buy to be bothered with that


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

As far as Uber is concerned there is no new law. 
Uber wants u to sue them and let the courts decide


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

troothequalstroll said:


> ponzi scams arent designed to survive
> 
> the top already cashed out
> 
> ...


Agreed. Where is the FBI? UBER and LYFT are openly participating in an interstate grand theft scheme. Stealing from the drivers. Notice how LYFT doesn't reveal what the passenger is paying anymore. They should be charged with RICO violations.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Definitely not unless they change the entire model. Honestly, even if regulation does not spread or they bamboozle CA voters with a "less regulation means more Ubers!" campaign, they likely would have collapsed under sheer incompetence imho.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Uber could in theory partner with cab companies and shift into a business model of just being a payment processor/dispatcher.


They would if they were smart... but we all know better. They're too stubborn and committed at this point unless they sell out. If they manage to gut it out, they'll be nothing more than a (very crappy) taxi company with poorly vetted drivers and sub-par standards. Oh the irony. I think Lyft is already moving in this direction in Florida with the late model car requirements and 1950s pay. I won't drive for minimum wage (less maybe after rental fees) and many others here won't... but people will.

I think new companies will easily fill the void and adhere to true IC standards set by a new, established TNC. That's where the "hip" part-timers will go. They may actually be market to market though and not ubiquitous like U/L. Full timers will migrate to better options like actual cabs or private car service. Only the most desperate of souls will be stuck with whatever is left of the whole Uber and Lyft experiment. That's my guess anyway.


tohunt4me said:


> Dara looks Stressed !


You would be, too, if James Bond was after you!
" No. I expect you to _drive_, Mr. Bond!"


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> work where I want


Having to accept ride requests without knowing the destination isn't "working where you want"



SHalester said:


> have no supervisors or managers


The app is your supervisor, and the faceless folks at Uber who can fire you at any time are you managers.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Having to accept ride requests without knowing the destination isn't "working where you want"
> 
> The app is your supervisor, and the faceless folks at Uber who can fire you at any time are you managers.


Nope. i work an area I want. Hypothetically if I'm an Uber employee they could tell me I must go work an event or high volume area. Nope and nope. I avoid those now.

Have you had a supervisor or manager? The app I can go offline or decline what it gives me. A warm body supervisor/manager you can't just 'turn off'!!!! App or more precisely the servers won't mess with a driver until certain variables are hit. No emotion. Supervisor/manager in a bad mood can wreck your day.

I'm not willing to go down that road to 'maybe' can paid more. IC for a reason.

I doubt anything will happen 1/1 due to law suits flying back and forth.


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

SHalester said:


> voters? How? Voters gave us Trump.


rude


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Nope. i work an area I want. Hypothetically if I'm an Uber employee they could tell me I must go work an event or high volume area. Nope and nope. I avoid those now.
> 
> Have you had a supervisor or manager? The app I can go offline or decline what it gives me. A warm body supervisor/manager you can't just 'turn off'!!!! App or more precisely the servers won't mess with a driver until certain variables are hit. No emotion. Supervisor/manager in a bad mood can wreck your day.
> 
> ...


You can only PICKUP in the area where you want, you CANNOT dropoff where you want, and because the time spent dropping off is longer than the time spent picking up, more than 70% of your work time is being controlled by Uber.

It would be totally different if the drivers knew the destinations in advance, but the scumbags at Uber and Lyft have chosen to hide the destinations from the drivers.

We're employees with flexible hours.


SHalester said:


> App or more precisely the servers won't mess with a driver until certain variables are hit.


The app and servers can and do "mess" with the drivers all the time. Examples include cheating the drivers on their pay, falsely accusing drivers of violating policies, taking rides away from one driver and giving it to another, adding rides without your permission, DF trips going in direction that's different from the one you chose, etc, etc, etc.



SHalester said:


> Supervisor/manager in a bad mood can wreck your day.


Twenty four hours a day there are supervisors/managers in a bad mood ruining drivers' days. They're called PAX.

I don't want to be an employee. The only reason I'm still driving for these piece of shit companies is I need the flexible hours.

I've posted on several occasions that the BEST solution is for the govt to mandate that drivers be paid TAXI RATES + 75% of any extra charges, including booking fees and surges.

Also, as supposed ICs, we have a right to be shown the destinations in advance BEFORE accepting trip offers.

Employee status will result in layoffs and restricted work hours.

Employee status would be bad for me, but unlike some posters on this website, I'm honest enough to acknowledge that it would be good for some drivers, especially full timers currently working 70-90 hours per week for bad pay and no benefits or work protections.

Taxi rates for drivers and being shown destinations in advance is the best solution.



Oscar Levant said:


> If they are forced to go W2 instead of 1099, it will force them to raise their retail price, force them to pay for use of vehicles and other benefits, their customer base will shrink ( those who never rode taxis will go back to riding buses and shuttles, where they should go, in my view ) and they will start hiring selectively, not hiring everyone who walks in the door.
> 
> In other words, they will operate like a normal business. But, one thing we drivers will lose, and it is this:
> 
> ...


Unfortunately there are shitheads on this website and other places including Youtube who are incapable of looking beyond their own selfish interests. As far they're concerned, so long as THEY'RE doing OK at rideshare, they don't give a shit how badly these companies treat the drivers. Their standard answer is "well this job works for me".

When they say "this job works for me", what they're really saying is "all of the drivers who aren't doing well can go fornicate themselves".

People like that deserve to be bulldozed by AB5.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I dont know.
> Dara looks Stressed !


Dara is so full of ?, pax's paid higher rates in the past and still got a great bargain.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Drivincrazy said:


> All Uber has to do solve their legal problems is to return to the original 75/25% split as they advertised and did for years. OK troll haters, time for your biased comments.


Simply returning to 75/25 isn't enough to insure drivers are paid a decent wage.

Your're forgetting that from 2014-2017, Uber and Lyft instituted massive price cuts which destroyed driver earnings, despite the 75/25 split.

Drivers were being paid 75% of an ever shrinking fare.

California should forget the minimum wage BS and instead mandate that drivers be paid TAXI RATES + 75% of all additional charges including booking fees and surges.



SHalester said:


> nope. if pax stop using Uber due to costs, Uber will go out of biz.


Let em go out of business.

New rideshare companies will take their place before Uber's body gets cold.

There's lots of money to be made for new rideshare companies that are willing to stick to the basics of rideshare.

Uber's lust for worldwide power is the reason for their financial problems.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Simply returning to 75/25 isn't enough to insure drivers are paid a decent wage.
> 
> Your're forgetting that from 2014-2017, Uber and Lyft instituted massive price cuts which destroyed driver earnings, despite the 75/25 split.
> 
> ...


20% here
the airport ride i give now pays $65
in 2015 it paid $95
100 rides a month
you do the math lol
nah ill do it $3000 a month pay cut

$36,000 per year pay cut doh used to be the driver they lied about doing 70K a year can still knock out 40-50 on a few rides a day but seriously what planet does that happen?

same job more costs as gas is .50 a gallon higher now, more time between pings as no cap on hiring so come 7am theres 8+ cockroaches on the map idling circling& i just become ghost car cuz thats when the shtty runs start

& the kicker the long haul toll route i take uber lyft only gets $9-19 less than the 28% cut xl gets, so they make less on the ride & pax is paying pretty much the same doh


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Drivincrazy said:


> All Uber has to do solve their legal problems is to return to the original 75/25% split as they advertised and did for years. OK troll haters, time for your biased comments.


Original was 80/20, at least when I started.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

It is a FACT that California and New York will become employees. Its what the drivers asked for. So they will be the "testing" ground to create the employee handbook and rules that we will ALL have to follow if they roll it out nation wide. I am sure they will give out schedules, territories, and hire managers that will supervise drivers and give them reviews. These managers will probably be stupid as shit but willing to work cheap to get the power. You will not make more than the minimum wage. The company will figure out a way to do this and the managers will execute it. You might as well get used to these FACTS! You are screwed CA and NY! But you asked for it! Dumb asses that you are. Now live with it and quit whining.

I have a day job and just quit. Means nothing to me. But you idiots that think this is a full time gig... your in for a treat!


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> show me exactly which part of AB5 mandates schedules
> 
> I'll wait, while you ask your employer Uber


 Show me the part where it says they can't schedule.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Its what the drivers asked for


being honest a few drivers in calif requested to be employees. :cryin:


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

No need to worry, the rest of the country can see how CA is effing up their state, no need to follow that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Show me the part where it says they can't schedule.


no doubt they will restrict ie as you see in NY currently. No way will they allow approx 200K active Uber drivers to go online when they want. Anybody who says otherwise, well all opinions welcomed.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Show me the part where it says they can't schedule.


show me how you can schedules 90% of your workforce working less than 20 hours a week while the entire ridership is random

show me how much unemployment theyll have to pay with 96% churn

show me uber lyft paying for gas & dead miles oh wait for tires, brakes, winshields too lol

show me uber lyft paying workers comp for all those seniors(23+%) lifting bags

show me uber lyft hiring all those people to deal with paperwork, accounting, taxes to handle schedules, local employees

not a mathmatician but pretty sure thatll cost a whole lot more than just paying drivers a legal cab rate mandated by puc

theyll pick up & leave the state before they pay all that right now its 10 days of burn(90 million most of it bribes so it drags thru the court years before they ever pay drivers a legal wage

nothing to see here its a ponzi scam they looting till they cant loot anymore because the fbi & labor department on payroll

its all a game lawmakers dont care

would take 5 seconds for the state to say you must pay drivers 100% of this minimum fare, per mile, per minute like theyve regulated for over 50+ years & we get 1% of every ride to make sure youre in compliance

its a friggen cab company nothing more nothing less regulate them like one

but they wont cuz
bribes


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

first show me you lost me. just saying


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Well, there will certainly be less freedoms, guaranteed.
> 
> I do this because: A) work when I want B) work where I want C) work how long I want and D) have no supervisors or managers
> 
> ...





UberXking said:


> You are afeliated with corporate. Or struggle with math.
> Once employees Federal law forces Uber to pay us for mileage first. Then our wage. Once pinged you are earning more money than they are paying most of the drivers in the world. Then $15 hour wage +  overtime, benefits and, and + +. The only reason the biz is worth billions is that it's been stealing our cars and paying us peanuts.


And our Constitution guarantees you the right to turn in your 2 weeks notice to quit.?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> show me how you can schedules 90% of your workforce working less than 20 hours a week while the entire ridership is random
> 
> show me how much unemployment theyll have to pay with 96% churn
> 
> ...


ASK how this IS happening from your new manager at goober! Why don't you ask him or her as they hand you a schedule and route to drive! They will track your driving using gps, time on app and will shut you off app when you try to go over the scheduled time on YOUR new shinny schedule. You get nasty calls or texts when you go out of your ASSIGNED area cause its their job to track you and manage you. They won't be paying for tires or things to maintain your car because they give you a HOURLY pay! Nothing else. ever.



Fat Man said:


> ASK how this IS happening from your new manager at goober! Why don't you ask him or her as they hand you a schedule and route to drive! They will track your driving using gps, time on app and will shut you off app when you try to go over the scheduled time on YOUR new shinny schedule. You get nasty calls or texts when you go out of your ASSIGNED area cause its their job to track you and manage you. They won't be paying for tires or things to maintain your car because they give you a HOURLY pay! Nothing else. ever.


Here is a OLD military term that describes how goober is going to treat CA and NY. Ready? STEADY.... B.O.H.I.C.A. That stands for BEND OVER HERE IT COMES AGAIN!!!! As goober shoves their fist!


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> ASK how this IS happening from your new manager at goober! Why don't you ask him or her as they hand you a schedule and route to drive! They will track your driving using gps, time on app and will shut you off app when you try to go over the scheduled time on YOUR new shinny schedule. You get nasty calls or texts when you go out of your ASSIGNED area cause its their job to track you and manage you. They won't be paying for tires or things to maintain your car because they give you a HOURLY pay! Nothing else. ever.
> 
> 
> Here is a OLD military term that describes how goober is going to treat CA and NY. Ready? STEADY.... B.O.H.I.C.A. That stands for BEND OVER HERE IT COMES AGAIN!!!! As goober shoves their fist!


well that hourly pay will have to be $30 an hour to comply as to not pay for my maintenace cuz ill have repair receipts & i can drive the speed limit to & fro where they tell me, take my 1 ride & hour & boohoo they logged me off

thats 900 a month for 1 hour a day cool with me and not my fault i cant log in they logged me off

& soon as they fire me woohoo 6 months unemployment but since i do tweak my back every 6 months or so that only lasts a few days frim handling luggage woohoo who needs unemployment i can stretch that workers comp out years since ill have an official doctor & healthcare to verify

since i have all that gps & online time data & all i think the 10th airport ride ill just fall down in agony till the ambo come my back my back lol

these criminals wont beat me, ive been onto to em for years & can play their game way better than they can


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Here is the thing you FAIL to grasp with. Let me help you out and break it down for you. You won't be getting more than the bare minimum wage and it wont be $30 hour. You won't be taking 1 ride and making out like you think when its slow. That is because your shift will end early and they log you off the app where they stop paying you that hourly wage that second because it's slow. That leaves you begging your boss who will be a TOTAL ass hat for shifts so you can make your car payment or buy food for your family. There will be nothing extra besides the bare minimum. I mean NOTHING! With EXTREAM pleasure I want to tell you that these criminals HAVE beaten you and all the rest of the idiots that wanted this. BOHICA buddy! Just except it bro... you will be goobers b*tch!


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Here is the thing you FAIL to grasp with. Let me help you out and break it down for you. You won't be getting more than the bare minimum wage and it wont be $30 hour. You won't be taking 1 ride and making out like you think when its slow. That is because your shift will end early and they log you off the app where they stop paying you that hourly wage that second because it's slow. That leaves you begging your boss who will be a TOTAL ass hat for shifts so you can make your car payment or buy food for your family. There will be nothing extra besides the bare minimum. I mean NOTHING! With EXTREAM pleasure I want to tell you that these criminals HAVE beaten you and all the rest of the idiots that wanted this. BOHICA buddy! Just except it bro... you will be goobers b*tch!


if u say so they either pay what the state says for miles including dead ones & maintenance or drivers get $30 an hour minimum plus miles

eyes can reed & like i said ill ge getting workers comp & or unemployment, this not ny or cali with unlimited supplies of drivers

im not a driver who needs the job i drive because duh i can get $50+ an hour from my bed by screening & avoiding 90% of the requests

ill drive for $30 an hour whatever schedule they want going the speed limit its only going to be 2 rides an hour & after being 1 starred for obeying the law which will all be documented if they fire me thats 6 months unemployment & again im sure to tweak my back before that for workers comp & since im an employee ill have health care & a legit dr to verify as i wont even have to fake it, i knwo which types of bags tweak it & how to tweak it trunk will even be open with web cam to catch me fall to the ground in agony whilevin public with dozens of cars around backing up airport traffic till ambo comes lol

shiiiiiit give me a rush hour schedule it takes an hour to get downtown with traffic at a legal rate, lol thats 1 ride they going to log me off in the middle of a ride lol, they need a valid reason now to fire me remember its all tracked they cant just ignore & send an autobot message

im not worried at all 1 bit about them having to treat me like an employee

never begged anyone in my life & havent needed a full time job since 90s, i welcome the soc security credits too even though i had enough of them by 22 to retire thatll just add some more

no car note every car ive had since 16 been owned & paid for in the market for my next one which will prob be a 20 or 21 i run em till the wheels fall off have a few more on this one but ready if it goes, 4 properties in 4 states so dont have to beg for rent they all pay for themselves my only bills are utilities, begging for food lol sams club 3 times a year grocery store every 2 weeks if the zombie apocolypse came tomorrow i could lock myself in & still be eating canned salmon, fruits, veggies, 6 months from now

i dont think uber lyft will ever go the employee route i could be wrong but oh well

i also live dead center in a honey hole it would behoove them to keep me here close giving rides instead of sending me somewhere far away with a schedule & reimburse for those miles thats ineeficient

i have no schedule to work around or anywhere to be doubt many want to wake up at 3-7 am & commute here when they have real jobs elsewhere that start at 9 or end at night so im pretty sure itll be a schedule & location that works for me, i treat app as a snooze alarm sometimes it wakes me up before squawk box or goes off during, i start the car start to get dressed & see if they reply to my pretwxt with the info i desire, if not cancel & wait for one that does if nothing by first take whichbis rare its wakey bakey tim to play ghost car

anyway im not in cali, itll never happen, & if it does cant be worse than .60 a mile that they have mopes driving for now

if uber lyft shut down tomorraw itd be fine with me they all belong in jail far as im concerned, im just playing the ponzi till it goes poof

schedules dont threaten me
employee status dont threaten me
im the 1% not the 96% least in uber lyft land , my 1 xl ride is 10-20+ rides for the exploited thats all i care about, 1 a day is guaraunteed, 2 is normal, 3 is a great day, i get least 2 great days & 3 nirmal days a week, if i just got 1 a day thats $1500+ a month which is fine by me, rest of the day i play ghost car to degrade the system, comedy for me tragedy for others, but the others do have rights

you may want to seek a professional if you get extreme pleasure and wish misery on others though

im just here to see the mopes who take 90% of my ignores & cancels least get minimum wage silly me thinking of others

semper fi
carpe diem
vetti vitti vicci or whstever the hell they say


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> if u say so they either pay what the state says for miles including dead ones & maintenance or drivers get $30 an hour minimum plus miles
> 
> eyes can reed & like i said ill ge getting workers comp & or unemployment, this not ny or cali with unlimited supplies of drivers
> 
> ...


AGAIN let me educate you. There will be no un employment NOR workers compensation given to you. They will have these supervisors that will give you these "warnings" for bull shit things. To long to answer a ping or something stupid. Anyway they will add them up to you being a shit head and fire you for CAUSE that they won't tell you about till they whack you. Funny thing about CAUSE is they don't pay squat for unemployment. Workers comp they will send you to THEIR doctors that will be crooked as they are and no go there either. YOU TOUT THAT YOU DONT NEED THIS JOB OR GOOBER. IF that was REMOTELY true you wouldn't be defending this like your livelihood is at risk and that we have it wrong. Bro, everyone here KNOWS that goober will win and you (or if not you cause you quit cause of me being too right) will be making less than fast food workers. BOHICA



Fat Man said:


> AGAIN let me educate you. There will be no un employment NOR workers compensation given to you. They will have these supervisors that will give you these "warnings" for bull shit things. To long to answer a ping or something stupid. Anyway they will add them up to you being a shit head and fire you for CAUSE that they won't tell you about till they whack you. Funny thing about CAUSE is they don't pay squat for unemployment. Workers comp they will send you to THEIR doctors that will be crooked as they are and no go there either. YOU TOUT THAT YOU DONT NEED THIS JOB OR GOOBER. IF that was REMOTELY true you wouldn't be defending this like your livelihood is at risk and that we have it wrong. Bro, everyone here KNOWS that goober will win and you (or if not you cause you quit cause of me being too right) will be making less than fast food workers. BOHICA


And I am positive there is NO wording stating they will give $30 hour. IF SO COPY IT AND POST IT


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> AGAIN let me educate you. There will be no un employment NOR workers compensation given to you. They will have these supervisors that will give you these "warnings" for bull shit things. To long to answer a ping or something stupid. Anyway they will add them up to you being a shit head and fire you for CAUSE that they won't tell you about till they whack you. Funny thing about CAUSE is they don't pay squat for unemployment. Workers comp they will send you to THEIR doctors that will be crooked as they are and no go there either. YOU TOUT THAT YOU DONT NEED THIS JOB OR GOOBER. IF that was REMOTELY true you wouldn't be defending this like your livelihood is at risk and that we have it wrong. Bro, everyone here KNOWS that goober will win and you (or if not you cause you quit cause of me being too right) will be making less than fast food workers. BOHICA
> 
> 
> And I am positive there is NO wording stating they will give $30 hour. IF SO COPY IT AND POST IT


no education needed
if im an employee
unemployment
workers comp
is MANDATORY by law among other benefits employees have legal rights to

educate yourself

$30 is in the bill
whose defending this entertainment winner

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2019/10/15/uber-lyft-rideshare-minimum-wage/
"Half of the total pay would go to their wages, while the other half would be used for expenses such as gas.

State lawmakers passed AB-5 which makes it possible for cities to regulate rideshare pay and guarantees employee protections for gig workers."

https://www.businessinsider.com/nyc-sets-minimum-wage-for-uber-and-lyft-drivers-2018-12
"drivers of for-hire vehicles to receive a wage per trip that corresponds to $27.86 per hour, or $17.22 after expenses. The rules will go into effect in mid-January."

sure beats .60 a mile .10 per minute lmao

good thing im xl only & have been for 4+ years & 96% churn will get mighty expensive if they have to pay unemployment & they will as their proof will be a lie & illegal while mine will be fact based evidence

plus employees can unionize thatll make it even harder id say 5 minutes after they label drivers employees the unions movebin haha

buh bye


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> no education needed
> if im an employee
> unemployment
> workers comp
> ...


BEND OVER CAUSE IT IS COMMING BRO! I FIND IS SOOOOO AMUSING THAT ALL YOU PROTESTING WILL ALL TAKE IT IN THE ASS WHILE THE REST OF US LAUGH AT YOU!!! BEST OF LUCK WITH THIS PIPE DREAM


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

In my state part time is around 32 hours a week. Companies don't half to pay any kind of benefit to the employee. You think U/L would try this to get out of paying benefits


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> Original was 80/20, at least when I started.


Both companies changed to a 75/25 split in February of 2015.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> California and New York drivers DESERVE to get screwed over! This is what they wanted! They sued and protested blah blah blah. Getting EXACTLY what they wished for! Be careful what you wish for.... you might just get it. Well they are getting it all right.... right up the poop shoot! :thumbup:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

$30 an hour? You mean like a real job? hahahahah never happen.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I KNOW they will


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

a $30 per hour minimum wage? Unicorns will fall from the sky. in calif AB5 certainly won't do that. What a tidal wave of workers that would cause........fantasy.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> If they are forced to go W2 instead of 1099, it will force them to raise their retail price, force them to pay for use of vehicles and other benefits, their customer base will shrink ( those who never rode taxis will go back to riding buses and shuttles, where they should go, in my view ) and they will start hiring selectively, not hiring everyone who walks in the door.
> 
> In other words, they will operate like a normal business. But, one thing we drivers will lose, and it is this:
> 
> ...


Now here's 1 smart cookie ? ????


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Total horse shit! No one will get anything more than the bare minimum! Period! Bennifits??? Not being a 25 hour a week employee! Freedom to drive where they want? Their dip shit worthless manager will make sure that sure doesn't happen! Unemployment? Not on your life! They will all be fired for cause. Workmans comp? Not after goober makes them see their crooked doctors! Anyone that believes this is good for CA and NY need to quit huffing paint and get real!


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Are you aware that Massachusetts passed an almost identical law 10 years ago, and it hasn't changed a thing?
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/dianem...economy-law-is-all-bark-no-bite/#69f6826baef7


Oh no, this is different, while Borello was still the "test" sure, they got away with what they were doing, Dynamex however... just turned Uber's world into the twilight zone, the fools so settled the large "employment" class action for pennies are about to regret it, the people who opted out are about to receive far more thanks to good ol' Dynamex.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> show me how you can schedules 90% of your workforce working less than 20 hours a week while the entire ridership is random
> 
> show me how much unemployment theyll have to pay with 96% churn
> 
> ...


 I'm not saying you are right or wrong in the way you feel. I keep hearing it isn't in AB5 that they have to schedule. It also isn't in AB5 that they can't. They are doing a form of scheduling in New York City right now. You have to request shifts that are first come, first serve, if you are a qualifier. Other drivers can log on if demand is high enough for more drivers. They can't log on with low demand.This is a form of scheduling.
I don't know how so many people on these forums and YouTube think they will be able to hang out at an airport parking lot, on the clock, making a guaranteed wage. It isn't going to happen. Rider demand will determine how many drivers are allowed on the platform.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Fat Man said:


> Total horse shit! No one will get anything more than the bare minimum! Period! Bennifits??? Not being a 25 hour a week employee! Freedom to drive where they want? Their dip shit worthless manager will make sure that sure doesn't happen! Unemployment? Not on your life! They will all be fired for cause. Workmans comp? Not after goober makes them see their crooked doctors! Anyone that believes this is good for CA and NY need to quit huffing paint and get real!


I don't know about other states, but if we are employees, we'll probably vote a union in, lotsa libs here in CA ( something like 2 to 1 ). Lots of immigrants drive for Uber. If we get a union, it will be better than minimum.



Nats121 said:


> Having to accept ride requests without knowing the destination isn't "working where you want"


I"m no Uber shill, but, to be fair to Uber, Uber does a few things no other cab company does:

1. Uber stacks calls. With taxis, the microphone dispatch, drivers can game the system and stack their calls, but they will be fired if they are caught. Stacking calls in every cab company i worked for is a no no. (most of the big cab companies now use computer dispatch, so stacking is no longer possible, as far as I know )

2. UBer allows for 2 destination filters. NO cab company i ever worked for did me that favor.

But, on the point of not giving out destinations, no cab company does that because it invites cherry picking, which, on the whole, is like pissing in the pool you are swimming in. It's just not good for business, Rideshare is essentially a cab company ( sans the street hail and city cab stand privileges ) so the same logic applies.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

And btw, NY hasn't set the whole employment thing to stone, they use a hybrid law.

Since Uber is screwing with people, they should start making Uber pay for employees ala LA to see if Uber feels like screwing with them again.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Both companies changed to a 75/25 split in February of 2015.


Split was 80-20 until July/August 2015 where I live. My brother lives in FL and got 75-25 in I think in August 2015. I started June 2015 and had 80-20. I am also grandfathered in for $.70 a mile whereas new drivers after July 2015 get $.66 in MA. Some may even be $.60.

We also got the pay cut in November 2018 where a lot of the country didn't get it until just recently.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> I don't know about other states, but if we are employees, we'll probably vote a union in, lotsa libs here in CA ( something like 2 to 1 ). Lots of immigrants drive for Uber. If we get a union, it will be better than minimum.
> 
> 
> I"m no Uber shill, but, to be fair to Uber, Uber does a few things no other cab company does:
> ...


cool they can keep hiding destinations long as i get $10 min per ride, $2+ per mile, &:.30+ per minute & can pick up street hails & take cash rides like cabs

when online ill then accept every ride i can only cancel when its required & drive "when i want to"

when 90+% of the contracts sent dont cover costs I need to know where Im going if Im headed that way ef it ill get my gas $, if not im losing money and its illegal to coerce me into working free.

NOT 1 ride should cost me money or not cover costs + min wages periodt

13th amendment

far as stacking or adding rides without me accepting it that violates my independent contractor rights as their treating me like an employee

this not a game uber lyft is blatantly violating laws & rights defrauding labor into working for free or at a loss



Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I'm not saying you are right or wrong in the way you feel. I keep hearing it isn't in AB5 that they have to schedule. It also isn't in AB5 that they can't. They are doing a form of scheduling in New York City right now. You have to request shifts that are first come, first serve, if you are a qualifier. Other drivers can log on if demand is high enough for more drivers. They can't log on with low demand.This is a form of scheduling.
> I don't know how so many people on these forums and YouTube think they will be able to hang out at an airport parking lot, on the clock, making a guaranteed wage. It isn't going to happen. Rider demand will determine how many drivers are allowed on the platform.


well this airport is 10+ miles from civilization so if theyre not going to pay for drivers to wait & log them off well that 7 minute ride to pick up from lots going to turn into 15 really 20+ minutes from the closest hotels 10 miles away

im sure pax will love wait times increasing

if demands low your most likely not going to get a ride anyway so it doesnt matter if they log you off, all my rides are xl only, can be hours between pings anyway

only dumb or desperate superscabs are mad no one with a brain williningly drives 5-20+ minutes free to pick up then at .60 per mile to who knows where in no universe will they make more doing that than being paid a legal rate all miles

seniors can wait hours doing nothing for 1 ride cuz 20 a day is 600+ a month which is lifesaving to someone on a fixed income, immigrants can drive for $3 a hour because homeland is $3 a day, their community centered so 10+ share homes/cars etc. no american adult can function like that maybe a pree teen in 1985 but in 2019 i dont think so

min wage laws exists for a reason & 95% fail because theyre making way less with the current set up

uber lyft making more on 10 mile trips than drivers, the toll road makes more than the driver on some trips, the airport fee makes the airport more on some trips, the city cut on some rides is more than the driver makes, uber lyft taking 90% of surge

everyone EXCEPT labor who has all the costs, risks, time is making a bigger cut for the ride lol its 5 greedy do nothing middle men sticking their fingers in the pie leaving drivers with a piece of crust haha

only idiots want rides that dont cover costs are are scared of being fired so take them out of fear cuz they gotta eat


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> It is a FACT that California and New York will become employees. Its what the drivers asked for. So they will be the "testing" ground to create the employee handbook and rules that we will ALL have to follow if they roll it out nation wide. I am sure they will give out schedules, territories, and hire managers that will supervise drivers and give them reviews. These managers will probably be stupid as shit but willing to work cheap to get the power. You will not make more than the minimum wage. The company will figure out a way to do this and the managers will execute it. You might as well get used to these FACTS! You are screwed CA and NY! But you asked for it! Dumb asses that you are. Now live with it and quit whining.
> 
> I have a day job and just quit. Means nothing to me. But you idiots that think this is a full time gig... your in for a treat!


Employee status would result in a 90% pay increase in my market.

Minimum wage (by IRS standards) would result in 90% increase.

That's the thing you fools don't get.

An employee putting in the kind of miles we do in their own car would be entitled to $18+ an hour, In Cali it would be over $22-28. The cities with the highest min wage? Those are $28.00 an hour cities.

The IDIOTS accepting every ping would be entitled to $22-28, anyone with half a brain cell would do better.

And that's not counting tips either.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Total horse shit! No one will get anything more than the bare minimum! Period! Bennifits??? Not being a 25 hour a week employee! Freedom to drive where they want? Their dip shit worthless manager will make sure that sure doesn't happen! Unemployment? Not on your life! They will all be fired for cause. Workmans comp? Not after goober makes them see their crooked doctors! Anyone that believes this is good for CA and NY need to quit huffing paint and get real!


Back at the Uber Q homenofnthe $3 Ride



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Employee status would result in a 90% pay increase in my market.
> 
> Minimum wage (by IRS standards) would result in 90% increase.
> 
> ...


Why so angry brother - take a day off Relax a little


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> Back at the Uber Q homenofnthe $3 Ride
> 
> 
> Why so angry brother - take a day off Relax a little


He is angry because he KNOWS deep down he is screwed. He KNOWS he is going to get some idiot for a boss micro managing him. He KNOWS that when it is slow his "shift" will be forced ended. But maybe goober will offer anger management classes! :thumbup:


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Employee status would result in a 90% pay increase in my market.
> 
> Minimum wage (by IRS standards) would result in 90% increase.
> 
> ...


I average about $25 an hour after deducting expenses. This does not include the $.58 per mile write off that I get as an IC. Employees no longer get the write off, only certain small groups can still write off miles. So the extra $20K that I will make as PT, I will pay very little taxes on.

Pro's and cons about everything, but people thinking that are going to see an 90% increase in pay because they are classified as an employee are delusional. Uber will never allow a 90% increase in pay, they will move out of the state first. Then you will have to go back to whatever you were doing prior to Uber.

People think they are entitled to everything, but we are not.

Minimum wage in my state is $12 an hour. I would never work a job that paid $12 an hour. Maybe if I was 15 years old, but as an adult no way. Uber provides more than minimum wage without having to have any skills, no education, no resume, no interview, no drug testing and no language proficiency tests.

Good luck with your employee status, I hope it does work out for you, but I think you do not realize what you're going to get as an end result.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Fat Man said:


> It is a FACT that California and New York will become employees. Its what the drivers asked for. So they will be the "testing" ground to create the employee handbook and rules that we will ALL have to follow if they roll it out nation wide. I am sure they will give out schedules, territories, and hire managers that will supervise drivers and give them reviews. These managers will probably be stupid as shit but willing to work cheap to get the power. You will not make more than the minimum wage. The company will figure out a way to do this and the managers will execute it. You might as well get used to these FACTS! You are screwed CA and NY! But you asked for it! Dumb asses that you are. Now live with it and quit whining.
> 
> I have a day job and just quit. Means nothing to me. But you idiots that think this is a full time gig... your in for a treat!


Hello Fat Man,

Just one of the "Dumb Asses" from Cali responding to your observations.

Phoenix? 4.8 million metro population. Really? 11th in United States.

Los Angeles? 4 million just in the City of Los Angeles. Metro area, 13 million. 2nd in United States. After New York-Newark-Jersey City at 20 million.

Dude, the L.A. market is one of UBER's fattest markets. Number 1 in the World on New Year's Eve, year after year.

That's why they went to 60 cents per mile in Southern California and not New York. Because there are "Dumb Ass" foreign drivers, that speak no the English. They actually think they are making money. When in fact, they are just driving at cost after the latest pay cuts in March 2019. They are taking a payday loan from UBER.

Anyway, I've done 19,000 rides for UBERX. I was pulling in $1500 CLEAR per week, easily during 2013, 2014, even 2015. Then all shyte hit the fan. Rates kept dropping as UBER and LYFT raced to the bottom.

Fast forward to AB5.

Thee California Supreme Court decided that, "Hey, drivers are *PRESUMED* to be employees, unless they pass the ABC test for being an independent contractor." Which none can. UBER drivers became employees on Monday, April 30, 2018. 18 months ago! Yup, UBER owes drivers employee benefits for the last 18 months. This is where the lawyers come in. Go get me my money.

So, when UBER refused to re-classify drivers as employees at that time, the California State legislature said, "O.K. We'll pass a law, AB5, to *CODIFY* the Supreme Court decision." Now, the State of California has a basis to take UBER to court to hash out their little employment problem.

AB5 was signed into law by Gov. Newsome. To take effect on January 1, 2020.

And, since I'm a "Dumb Ass" Kalifornian, and you are a Super Smart Arizonian, I'm going to look into the future and spell out what UBER is going to do:

On January 1, 2020, UBER is going to *SUSPEND* operations in Kalifornia. Because this is what they do when they lose. Look at the China case. Look at the Austin case.

UBER thinks they are so important to a community that they will punish that community by pulling their cheap rides app. So what. The City of Austin created it's own ride share app. Bus riders will just go back to riding the bus. China has it's own ride sharing app without the need for UBER.

So, Meester Fat Man from Phoenix, UBER doesn't give a shyte about the 11th market in the U.S. Notice how the big national court decisions, that will impact the entire nation, are made in New York or California. Because we have the legal balls to direct your life. Yes, we, "Dumb Ass" Kalifornian's control your income in shyte hole Phoenix.

All the best,

---LADriver.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

LADriver said:


> Hello Fat Man,
> 
> Just one of the "Dumb Asses" from Cali responding to your observations.
> 
> ...


Good post.

I think Uber is a company, companies make money. Uber is losing money. If a state forces the company to lose even more money, I think the end result is obvious.

We can see the results in NY, and that was just a small change. CA is going to lose Uber, then the drivers will go back to what? There has to be a reason why drivers are not working at McD's if they pay minimum wage and driving for Uber for below minimum wage (as some claim). What is that reason?

Come on people, what is the real reason you drive for Uber instead of a job that pays more? I hear claims of less then $4 an hour, why are you not working the minimum wage job then?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> 1. Uber stacks calls. With taxis, the microphone dispatch, drivers can game the system and stack their calls, but they will be fired if they are caught. Stacking calls in every cab company i worked for is a no no. (most of the big cab companies now use computer dispatch, so stacking is no longer possible, as far as I know )


I won't accept any stacked rides or Eats deliveries without knowing the pickup address. Uber uses stacked rides as a way to try to force junk rides/deliveries on unsuspecting drivers.


Oscar Levant said:


> 2. UBer allows for 2 destination filters. NO cab company i ever worked for did me that favor.


Uber doesn't do "favors". The only reason DFs exist at all is because they benefit Uber.

Two DFs that work correctly except for the many times Uber decides to send you in the direction THEY want you to go.

Cabs don't have them because in exchange for the monopoly/cartel protection cab drivers and companies received, they were required to pick up everyone, regardless of destination.



Oscar Levant said:


> But, on the point of not giving out destinations, no cab company does that because it invites cherry picking, which, on the whole, is like pissing in the pool you are swimming in. It's just not good for business, Rideshare is essentially a cab company ( sans the street hail and city cab stand privileges ) so the same logic applies.


You drank the Kool Aid on that one.

As I already pointed out, in the vast majority of markets, cabs were given monopoly/cartel protection. One of the sacrifices drivers had to make was not being allowed to pick and choose their rides (which is enforced as often as the law against ripping the tag off your mattress)

In exchange for the lack of cherry picking (which cab drivers do anyway), cabbies get exclusive rights to the all-important street hails AND exponentially higher rates than the piece of shit 45-60 cents per mile most Uber drivers get.

Also, unlike most cab drivers, rideshare drivers have to supply their OWN vehicles.

As far as rideshare drivers knowing destinations is concerned, we're allegedly IC business owners, and as such it's outrageous to demand business owners make business decisions without pertinent info. Rideshare drivers blindly accepting ride requests without knowing whether or not the ride works for them is downright asinine.

Hiding destinations from drivers costs drivers BILLIONS OF DOLLARS per year in lost wages, so it's great for Uber and terrible for the drivers. The only swimming pool being pissed in is the drivers' pool.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Ssgcraig said:


> Good post.
> 
> I think Uber is a company, companies make money. Uber is losing money. If a state forces the company to lose even more money, I think the end result is obvious.
> 
> ...


All I see at fast food chains and gas stations in L.A. are "Help Wanted" signs. This is because the minimum wage jobs from the old economy have been taken over by employees from the new gig economy workers. They want to work their hours. not your fixed hours.

I can now do a gig job at my own hours and pace. I do not have to report to some McDonald's manager tyrant to make my rent.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

LADriver said:


> Hello Fat Man,
> 
> Just one of the "Dumb Asses" from Cali responding to your observations.
> 
> ...


AS SOMEONE FROM SHIT HOLE PHOENIX I WILL RESPOND. I don't give 2 shits what California is or WHAT YOU THINK IT IS. Additionally, I drive so little (BAR HOURS WEEKENDS) and average 30 a hour doing it that I just don't care if goober cares about us or not. Perfectly happy as things are. Who cares if goober pulls out of California? NO one in the rest of the country gives a shit contrary to your arrogant LA beliefs! The only ones that will boo hoo is YOU dip shits in California that find themselves unemployed. Some that are so stupid that can't get a real job and deemed unemployable. Is that you? Is that why you are boasting about the $1500 a week you used to make "BACK IN THE DAY" when times were good? Trying to relive the glory days when it was great to be a goober driver. No one cares about you or your entire state for that matter. We ALL think it is funny as shit how you all protested and WILL ULTIMENTLY LOSE! :thumbup:


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

LADriver said:


> All I see at fast food chains and gas stations in L.A. are "Help Wanted" signs. This is because the minimum wage jobs from the old economy have been taken over by employees from the new gig economy workers. They want to work their hours. not your fixed hours.
> 
> I can now do a gig job at my own hours and pace. I do not have to report to some McDonald's manager tyrant to make my rent.


So Uber drivers would rather have the flexibility of what hours worked? They would rather not have a boss? Uber drivers would rather not have quarterly performance reviews?

Are you sure you want to be an employee?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> So Uber drivers would rather have the flexibility of what hours worked? They would rather not have a boss? Uber drivers would rather not have quarterly performance reviews?
> 
> Are you sure you want to be an employee?


Its what these idiots BEGGED for! Please give me a schedule! Please give me a arrogant dip shit manager that will micro manage me! Please give me a territory to drive in. When you go out of that territory they will know cause they are tracking you and write you up! Please send me a text message as soon as goober shuts off the app for slowness saying sorry your shift is done early. They did all of this WHEN they begged for hourly wages! These dumb asses ACTUALLY believed they would get more! Thought they deserved it just like everyone in our entitled society does! Want it handed to them! If they don't get what they want by throwing a tantrum we will get the government to give it to us. I hope goober pulls out and leaves a stain on their face!


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Fat Man said:


> AS SOMEONE FROM SHIT HOLE PHOENIX I WILL RESPOND. I don't give 2 shits what California is or WHAT YOU THINK IT IS. Additionally, I drive so little (BAR HOURS WEEKENDS) and average 30 a hour doing it that I just don't care if goober cares about us or not. Perfectly happy as things are. Who cares if goober pulls out of California? NO one in the rest of the country gives a shit contrary to your arrogant LA beliefs! The only ones that will boo hoo is YOU dip shits in California that find themselves unemployed. Some that are so stupid that can't get a real job and deemed unemployable. Is that you? Is that why you are boasting about the $1500 a week you used to make "BACK IN THE DAY" when times were good? Trying to relive the glory days when it was great to be a goober driver. No one cares about you or your entire state for that matter. We ALL think it is funny as shit how you all protested and WILL ULTIMENTLY LOSE! :thumbup:


I am employed full-time by Amazon: Benefits, health care, overtime, life insurance, you name it. UBER driving just fits my off hours. Not my bills, as in your case.

Kalifornia is the Economic engine of the Western United States. I'm sure, as an Economic Genius from Arizona Primary School, you are aware of this FACT! We, Kalifornians, supply Arizona with food, water, clothing, medicine, boner pills, etc.

Phoenix is more like the armpit of the West. Yeah, we have to put up with you. But, you smell bad.

Funny, how you don't know how to spell ULTIMATELY.

Doesn't the Phoenix school system know how to teach spelling?

Anyhoo, yeah, we in Kalifornia are the shyte. You, Meester Fat Man live in our shadow. So learn to deal with it. In your own little pathetic way.

California population: 40 million.

Arizona population: 7.2 million.

The ports of Los Angeles and Long Beach import over 70 percent of our national needs.

While Phoenix eats 80 percent of Spicy Doritos. How sad.

---LADriver.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

LADriver said:


> I am employed full-time by Amazon: Benefits, health care, overtime, life insurance, you name it. UBER driving just fits my off hours. Not my bills, as in your case.
> 
> Kalifornia is the Economic engine of the Western United States. I'm sure, as an Economic Genius from Arizona Primary School, you are aware of this FACT! We, Kalifornians, supply Arizona with food, water, clothing, medicine, boner pills, etc.
> 
> ...


In the 80's CA was the 4th largest economy in the WORLD. 40 years later, not doing as well.

If you think Uber is a full time job you're going to be in for a real surprise come January 2020. Uber was never meant to be a career choice, just like McD's. I use it to pay for vacations and other things. If you rely on Uber for an income, you should re-think your career field.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

LADriver said:


> I am employed full-time by Amazon: Benefits, health care, overtime, life insurance, you name it. UBER driving just fits my off hours. Not my bills, as in your case.
> 
> Kalifornia is the Economic engine of the Western United States. I'm sure, as an Economic Genius from Arizona Primary School, you are aware of this FACT! We, Kalifornians, supply Arizona with food, water, clothing, medicine, boner pills, etc.
> 
> ...


You forget all the smog traffic and ya the fact it cost you 3k a month for a studio appartment is real enticing to the rest of us! NOT. Who gives a shit about your job at Amazon. It isnt like you are making a difference in anyone's life. But us piss ants that work in finance just are morons because we have a degree and do something useful. While others like you go to forklift school or some shit and make shit money so you HAVE to uber. You will be ok bro... that OT will carry you through to offset the loss of goober! Sounds like your angry... do you need a hug bro? Some of us use goober to do extra's that I certainly can do without if they fire me. For some of you...its the difference in feeding your kids! Sorry but it WILL suck to be you soon! You will either be kissing some goober managers ass or you wont be working for them.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Fat Man said:


> You forget all the smog traffic and ya the fact it cost you 3k a month for a studio appartment is real enticing to the rest of us! NOT. Who gives a shit about your job at Amazon. It isnt like you are making a difference in anyone's life. But us piss ants that work in finance just are morons because we have a degree and do something useful. While others like you go to forklift school or some shit and make shit money so you HAVE to uber. You will be ok bro... that OT will carry you through to offset the loss of goober! Sounds like your angry... do you need a hug bro? Some of us use goober to do extra's that I certainly can do without if they fire me. For some of you...its the difference in feeding your kids! Sorry but it WILL suck to be you soon! You will either be kissing some goober managers ass or you wont be working for them. Does the truth hurt? Hope it does as goober sticks it to all you entitled doush bag idiots. BOHICA


I find it interesting that you don't know how to spell.

Appartment should be apartment.

Isnt should be isn't.

I flunked out of Kalifornia grammar skool, but I still know da English.

Anyway, little Meester Fat Head, with a degree in Finance from Foenix College. You should know that Kalifornia rules the World: Economically, politically, socially. Kalifornia's economy is as big as France! Do you know where that is on the world map? My friend.

President Trump came to Los Angeles to raise $10 million for his re-election campaign. Notice how he didn't go to Phoenix to raise $10 million. Because you don't have it. You don't have shyte.

UBER, which you work for, was born in Kalifornia. As was.......Google, which you use........Facebook......which you use......YouTube........which you use......Twitter......which you use......Instagram...which you use......etc.

So, your little pathetic, dust bowl life, revolves around The Great and Grand Amazing State of Kalifornia.

Even your business depends on Kalifornia.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_California

Yes, I'm angry. I'm a super angry young man. Because I have to deal with the Goober Boobers that drive for UBER in Phoenix Arizona. The Armpit of the West. That think they know anything about the World Economy.

Even though, they failed spelling in the second grade.

---LADriver


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

LADriver said:


> Anyway, little Meester Fat Head, with a degree in Finance from Foenix College. You should know that Kalifornia rules the World: Economically, politically, socially.
> 
> ---LADriver


Socially, I disagree. 55 electoral votes, that's a lot of political. Too bad it's a winner take all state, but I think CA would not want to change that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

LADriver said:


> On January 1, 2020, UBER is going to *SUSPEND* operations in Kalifornia


Nope, not happening. Law suits first. Petition for signatures second. And yes I am in Calif


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Fat Man said:


> Blah blah blah.... California is this and California is that... tell you what California isn't... bright! I don't give a shit where Trump went to raise money. Why? Because he is a embarrassment that's why. If ANYONE could put up someone better I would vote for them! Till that day happens... all I have is Trump to choose from. Anyway....California is a horrible place to live, raise kids, gang bangers and list goes on. Hell you got to pay $1m for a god damn shack in the hood in California! That's why you won't own shit or be shit on a Amazon salary. Not till you realize you can have a better life ANYWHERE else. Believing California is something MORE is nothing more than a glorified hole. That's why dip shits like you can't find your ass with a flash light! I bet you almost flunked out of fork lift school didn't you? And no I didn't go to school here in Arizona. That does not matter for this discussion. This is ABOUT you and your small mind that believes that your something when you will NEVER amount to nothing.
> 
> 
> And you TOO will take it in the ass bro! BOHICA


I disagree, that is something I will never take.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> I disagree, that is something I will never take.


You already are. You are just to stupid to know better!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> You are just to stupid to know better!


wut? Good grief. Attack opinions, not the author.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Fat Man said:


> You already are. You are just to stupid to know better!


Sir, I do not appreciate you speaking to me that way.

Understand the difference between to, too and two. You're talking down to someone and can't even type the correct spelling of a simple word.

Yes, I am the stupid one.

It is OK to be ignorant, you do not have to lash out at others. Just take the advice and learn from your pathetic mistakes.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The app and servers can and do "mess" with the drivers all the time.


nope. The system what some call incorrectly the 'algorithm' only does what it was programmed for when certain variables are hit. There is nothing random about it; hit variable this happens; don't hit variable doesn't happen. Uber doesn't program for a single driver; they program for hundreds of thousands. This behavior = this action. That simple. At core computers are so dumb on/off, true/false, 1/0


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

LADriver said:


> I am employed full-time by Amazon: Benefits, health care, overtime, life insurance, you name it. UBER driving just fits my off hours. Not my bills, as in your case.
> 
> Kalifornia is the Economic engine of the Western United States. I'm sure, as an Economic Genius from Arizona Primary School, you are aware of this FACT! We, Kalifornians, supply Arizona with food, water, clothing, medicine, boner pills, etc.
> 
> ...


actually colorado provides cali with water ; ) last i checked 50-65% of it


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> He is angry because he KNOWS deep down he is screwed. He KNOWS he is going to get some idiot for a boss micro managing him. He KNOWS that when it is slow his "shift" will be forced ended. But maybe goober will offer anger management classes! :thumbup:


People who drive for Uber at some point will realize it's a go know where job , Uber lost sight of its platform allowing people who should be taking public transportation to take Uber express pool it's the cheapest of the cheap and Uber could care less .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> it's a go know where job


sure, but a significant percent of drivers have already had a career of jobs; RS is just something to kill time and make (maybe) some MAD money and for sure produce a biz tax loss which will reduce 'other' income......


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> sure, but a significant percent of drivers have already had a career of jobs; RS is just something to kill time and make (maybe) some MAD money and for sure produce a biz tax loss which will reduce 'other' income......


Mad Money


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Good post.
> 
> I think Uber is a company, companies make money. Uber is losing money. If a state forces the company to lose even more money, I think the end result is obvious.
> 
> ...


96% STOP driving
4% make boo koo bucks
3% of that 4% dont want to rock their gravy train
4% of that 4% dont accept or complete the rides the 96% do they ignore or cancel them
1% kinda feel bad for the 96% and dont care what happens to uber lyft but realize uber lyft is beyond illegal but still drive because boo koo bucks & its in the app store police allow it so must be legal & will rock with it till it crumbles just like riders ise it because its buying $5 footlongs for $1

all do it for the $ & or self preservation worse case scenario to the unfortunate its 3 mcchickens or a gallon of gas to roll the dice again


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> nope. The system what some call incorrectly the 'algorithm' only does what it was programmed for when certain variables are hit. There is nothing random about it; hit variable this happens; don't hit variable doesn't happen. Uber doesn't program for a single driver; they program for hundreds of thousands. This behavior = this action. That simple. At core computers are so dumb on/off, true/false, 1/0


I didn't say their system was random, in fact it's just opposite.

The people who run Uber are unethical scumbags, which is reflected in the unethically programmed algorithms.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> Mad Money





troothequalstroll said:


> 96% STOP driving
> 4% make boo koo bucks
> 3% of that 4% dont want to rock their gravy train
> 4% of that 4% dont accept or complete the rides the 96% do they ignore or cancel them
> ...


Believe your better than the famous Uber $3 Ride start a side hustle : Uber is degrading and will suck the blood out of you :



Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> Believe your better than the famous Uber $3 Ride start a side hustle : Uber is degrading and will suck the blood out of you :


Cherries anyone


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Uber says they will fight  drag it in court, hopefully they realize whoever tries to drag this... is going to jail as the last minute amendment stated (criminal charges), states are fed up with pointless court cases dragging changes.

Let's hope they put a bunch of Uber employees in jail, a future message to snake oil salesmen.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> Uber says they will fight  drag it in court, hopefully they realize whoever tries to drag this... is going to jail as the last minute amendment stated (criminal charges), states are fed up with pointless court cases dragging changes.
> 
> Let's hope they put a bunch of Uber employees in jail, a future message to snake oil salesmen.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> Uber says they will fight  drag it in court, hopefully they realize whoever tries to drag this... is going to jail as the last minute amendment stated (criminal charges), states are fed up with pointless court cases dragging changes.
> 
> Let's hope they put a bunch of Uber employees in jail, a future message to snake oil salesmen.


If you want to be an employee you can do it. It isn't hard to do. It really,really,isn't.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CTK said:


> Look thru old posts on this site. When I started driving it was 80/20%, rates were higher, surge was higher & more frequent, there were far fewer drivers and yet we were still complaining and Uber had as many legal problems then as they do now.


I never complained in 2014. I lurked here for a while but didn't have much to say until rates started to go down.



SHalester said:


> I said that? Nope, you said it. I said AB5 makes us employees and you can't seem to build a picture of what that will mean. Suggesting you have never had a job as a W2 employee. Haven't even been able to confirm you are even in Calif.
> 
> Learn what being an employee means and get back to us. Nuff said.


I don't think it even forces them to make drivers employees. They could simply start treating us like independent contractors and then the argument that we're not employees would actually fly.

Of course I'd never take another sub $3 trip. Not that I do now because they've effectively lost me as a driver. And I'm a good one. But I've gone back to pizza delivery.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> In the 80's CA was the 4th largest economy in the WORLD. 40 years later, not doing as well.
> 
> If you think Uber is a full time job you're going to be in for a real surprise come January 2020. Uber was never meant to be a career choice, just like McD's. I use it to pay for vacations and other things. If you rely on Uber for an income, you should re-think your career field.


The claim that rideshare isn't a full time job has been debunked many times on this website.

By far the most important part of and the bedrock core of the rideshare business is the Mon-Fri commute, of which the majority of rides are being given by FULL TIME drivers.

Uber would be out of business in less than 24 hours without full time drivers.

Uber got sued by the govt for falsely advertising that full time drivers in NYC averaged $90,000 per year.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> The claim that rideshare isn't a full time job has been debunked many times on this website.
> 
> By far the most important part of and the bedrock core of the rideshare business is the Mon-Fri commute, of which the majority of rides are being given by FULL TIME drivers.
> 
> ...


It's not a full time job, it's not sustainable by sane people. If you think it's a full time job, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> 96% STOP driving
> 4% make boo koo bucks
> 3% of that 4% dont want to rock their gravy train
> 4% of that 4% dont accept or complete the rides the 96% do they ignore or cancel them
> ...


You left off the % that are trapped and need the money to survive and eat while they are living out of an increasingly degrading car and eating delivery fails.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I didn't say their system was random, in fact it's just opposite.
> 
> The people who run Uber are unethical scumbags, which is reflected in the unethically programmed algorithms.


I don't believe that goober gives more rides to certain people just because they like them. I believe they give rides based on ratings down. I don't have a perfect rating so the only thing that saves me is that I can do comfort and XL. I am not saying it's right since they say it is in a rolling que but I at least understand them wanting to give their highest rated people to the public first. I believe they take way to much and should keep the "booking fee" and give the rest to the driver. All they are doing is providing a matching service which is automated.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't think it even forces them to make drivers employees.


it's exactly what it does. The state law allows cities/counties to sue Uber to make us employees; kinda the entire point of AB5. Certainly U/L understand that, hence their threat to fund a petition to exempt RS from the law.....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SHalester said:


> it's exactly what it does. The state law allows cities/counties to sue Uber to make us employees; kinda the entire point of AB5. Certainly U/L understand that, hence their threat to fund a petition to exempt RS from the law.....


Yes, as it is NOW. If they actually changed how they treat the drivers AS CONTRACTORS that is a new scenario. Not that I think they will do that.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yes, as it is NOW. If they actually changed how they treat the drivers AS CONTRACTORS that is a new scenario. Not that I think they will do that.


How do you want to be treated? What is so unfair right now? Not trying to be a dick, just looking for an honest answer.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> It's not a full time job, it's not sustainable by sane people. If you think it's a full time job, I feel sorry for you.


The terrible pay makes it unsustainable as a full time job, but hundreds of thousands of drivers, the most of whom are Third World immigrants do rideshare full time, many for 70 or more hours per week.

Uber would be out of business in less than 24 hours without full time drivers.

Most full timers qualify for public assistance including food stamps and medicaid, costing the taxpayers billions of dollars.

The taxpayers are subsidizing Uber's exploitation of their drivers.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> The terrible pay makes it unsustainable as a full time job, but hundreds of thousands of drivers, the most of whom are Third World immigrants do rideshare full time, many for 70 or more hours per week.
> 
> Uber would be out of business in less than 24 hours without full time drivers.
> 
> ...


I think 75% of drivers are part time, maybe more. If all the FT drivers quit, I don't think Uber would bat an eye, more money for the PT'ers.

Terrible pay is always associated with jobs that require no skill.

Uber drivers in the US are American citizens, just to clarify that for you.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> I don't believe that goober gives more rides to certain people just because they like them. I believe they give rides based on ratings down. I don't have a perfect rating so the only thing that saves me is that I can do comfort and XL. I am not saying it's right since they say it is in a rolling que but I at least understand them wanting to give their highest rated people to the public first. I believe they take way to much and should keep the "booking fee" and give the rest to the driver. All they are doing is providing a matching service which is automated.


Uber is a deceitful, evil organization created in the image of its evil co-founder, Travis Kalanick.

Their dispatching system is just one of their many lies.

Watch Uber's training videos from 2014-15 and they make a point of telling the viewer that the CLOSEST driver gets the ping.

They tell the viewers that when they get pinged it's because they were the closest driver, and they even try to make drivers feel guilty about declining requests by telling them that if they turn down a ride request, pax will have to wait for drivers that are further away.

Meanwhile, at the very time this video was being distributed by Uber, they had already quietly submitted their dispatch patent application to the US Patent Office.

Included in their dispatch patent were all kinds of dispatch "criteria" including ratings. Several of the criteria were downright bizarre and creepy, including hair color and eye color of both the drivers and their pax, their ethnicity, etc.



Ssgcraig said:


> I think 75% of drivers are part time, maybe more. If all the FT drivers quit, I don't think Uber would bat an eye, more money for the PT'ers.
> 
> Terrible pay is always associated with jobs that require no skill.
> 
> Uber drivers in the US are American citizens, just to clarify that for you.


You "think" incorrectly.

Most Uber drivers are part time, but as even Uber acknowledged during their IPO application process, the full time drivers do a disproportionately large share of the rides.

Uber has also stated that most of their drivers are immigrants (85% in Seattle, 90% in NYC).

Most Uber drivers are not American citizens.

Most American drivers abandoned rideshare after the disastrous rate cuts of 2014-15, and despite Uber's attempts to lure them back with their "side-hustle" ads, American drivers continue to stay away.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Uber is a deceitful, evil organization created in the image of its evil co-founder, Travis Kalanick.
> 
> Their dispatching system is just one of their many lies.
> 
> ...


So, they all have work visas? I am a bit bewildered how 90% of NY Uber drivers are not US citizens but working in the US. You can't get a DL now without proving citizenship or lawful presence. The laws changed in 2017. Either you just dropped the biggest dime, or your facts may be off.

You may think that I think incorrectly, that is your prerogative.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> So, they all have work visas? I am a bit bewildered how 90% of NY Uber drivers are not US citizens but working in the US. You can't get a DL now without proving citizenship or lawful presence. The laws changed in 2017. Either you just dropped the biggest dime, or your facts may be off.
> 
> You may think that I think incorrectly, that is your prerogative.


I know several drivers who aren't US citizens.

Citizenship isn't a requirement to sign up for Uber. All that's required is for the applicant to be in the US legally, and there's more than one way to be in the US legally without being a citizen. Chain immigration is one of the ways.

Uber as well as others have said that 90% of NYC drivers are immigrants, but so far I haven't seen any breakdown of the immigration status of those drivers.

But considering the fact that most American citizens (some naturalized) abandoned rideshare in 2014-15, it's a good bet that most of the NYC drivers are not American citizens and probably not green card holders either.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> I know several drivers who aren't US citizens.
> 
> Citizenship isn't a requirement to sign up for Uber. All that's required is for the applicant to be in the US legally, and there's more than one way to be in the US without being a citizen. Chain immigration is one of the ways.
> 
> ...


Citizenship or lawful presence is required to get a DL, which is required by Uber. Fingerprinting will be coming soon. All those that somehow got a DL with false documents will be taken off the platform. MA did it to 17,000 drivers when the state mandated a separate CORI. A lot of Uber drivers did not pass. Some were let back on, not sure how many.

I met a lot of drivers around the 2015 time frame, they all were ex drivers lol. They would tell me the weekly income stories of 2,500-3000. I do not doubt those claims either. Now, I do about 15-17 hours a week for about 500. I would only drive FT if I had to. Uber is a good fall back income if life throws you a curve. Just not as good as the 2015 and prior era.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You left off the % that are trapped and need the money to survive and eat while they are living out of an increasingly degrading car and eating delivery fails.


they included in the 96% they will fail by design its brogrammed into the app that vehicle will eventually be worthkess & no way to maintain it at illegal predatory 1970s rates they gotta eat fill the tank, pay cellphone bill before all that, if an accident or repair dont get em the 1 stars for not being a 2019 lexus will cold world



Ssgcraig said:


> Citizenship or lawful presence is required to get a DL, which is required by Uber. Fingerprinting will be coming soon. All those that somehow got a DL with false documents will be taken off the platform. MA did it to 17,000 drivers when the state mandated a separate CORI. A lot of Uber drivers did not pass. Some were let back on, not sure how many.
> 
> I met a lot of drivers around the 2015 time frame, they all were ex drivers lol. They would tell me the weekly income stories of 2,500-3000. I do not doubt those claims either. Now, I do about 15-17 hours a week for about 500. I would only drive FT if I had to. Uber is a good fall back income if life throws you a curve. Just not as good as the 2015 and prior era.


1%er baby some still around

1500-2000+ wasnt easy but if you did 20-25 rides a day you could grind it out

1400 was pretty easy still 8 hours a day but you earned it

i can do 3 rides a day now and get about 800 weekly not worth doing 100-200 more rides for an extra 400 a week so 90+% of rides are cancelled or ignored but someones servicing them

x pool lower tiers is all loss leaders xl black is way slower but if you live or move to the handful of honey holes each market you can prosper

fingerprint for a less than minimum wage job lol doctors & lawyers dont sign up for 1970s wages the rolling background checks are fine

riders are way more dangerous than drivers its why cabs have partitions lol the dangerous scary uber lyft drivers is media hype, 1000 times more drivers are murdered, raped, robbed than visa versa drivers lives dont matter, cant have the friction for riders

the fact riders get scared is insulting considering all the info & action they can take


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> American drivers continue to stay away


wrong.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> they included in the 96% they will fail by design its brogrammed into the app that vehicle will eventually be worthkess & no way to maintain it at illegal predatory 1970s rates they gotta eat fill the tank, pay cellphone bill before all that, if an accident or repair dont get em the 1 stars for not being a 2019 lexus will cold world
> 
> 
> 1%er baby some still around
> ...


20 rides a day is 10 hours without a break without eating without stopping for Gas ya sign me up


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> 20 rides a day is 10 hours without a break without eating without stopping for Gas ya sign me up


not in 2015 id have another ping in 10-20 minutes could knock out 20 rides in less than 8 hours, but yes it would be back to back, every other car on the road wasnt a cockroach with an uber lyft sticker back then

eitherway it was a fair days pay for a fair days work, now a driver doing 20 rides a day barely can fill their gas tank back up & order a few mchickens & they sure cant maintain a safe car for commercial use on public roads


----------

